# some of my dads indian stuff



## ellaville hunter (Jul 1, 2011)

All these things were found on the kincahafoonee creek in is front yard


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## CAL (Jul 1, 2011)

I have seen it first hand Jamie,it is an awesome collection.Where and how he found it is what makes it so cool!To me anyway.Thanks for showing it.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 1, 2011)

This is just some of it


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 1, 2011)

That is a very nice collection! I look for arrowheads all the time and I just don't have the eyes to spot them.


----------



## Carp (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome collection!


----------



## holler tree (Jul 1, 2011)

very nice !


----------



## Perkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice! Thats a serious collection right there.


----------



## t bird (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow!!Nice!


----------



## Forest Grump (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow! Nice collection, some really unique items too, you should post this in the primitive skills sub forum here; I'm sure those guys would have some useful info for you.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 1, 2011)

Wonderful collection.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2011)

Boy howdy, that is a nice collection!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 1, 2011)

holy cow!  All from the same spot???


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 1, 2011)

This is just some of it and yes out of the same field


----------



## nscrash (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 2, 2011)

Great stuff.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## jamie1231 (Jul 4, 2011)

i would love a couple of REAL arrowheads like that to make me and my son a necklace but i can never find em anywhere


----------



## athensbass (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow!  Awesome!


----------



## 5 string (Jul 6, 2011)

Man that is some neat stuff..


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice collection...thanks for sharing!


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow! sweet!


----------



## Perkins (Jul 9, 2011)

ellaville hunter said:


> This is just some of it and yes out of the same field



Again, thats an awesome find! I wonder if some one on here could share some insight on why all those relics were left in that one spot? I've seen a few places like that and I alway's wonder "what happened here? "why would they leave all this stuff in one place?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2011)

Perkins said:


> Again, thats an awesome find! I wonder if some one on here could share some insight on why all those relics were left in that one spot? I've seen a few places like that and I alway's wonder "what happened here? "why would they leave all this stuff in one place?



A good campsite is recognized by almost everybody and used over and over. This was a multi-occupational site, utilized by many, over thousands of years. Just like us, they lost things, and discarded old worn out tools.


----------



## Perkins (Jul 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> A good campsite is recognized by almost everybody and used over and over. This was a multi-occupational site, utilized by many, over thousands of years. Just like us, they lost things, and discarded old worn out tools.



Thanks Nicodemus, and not trying to high jack his thread. I just never could understand this? we had a similar site one time on the Oconee river. I thought it might have been disease or maybe a battle that killled them all off? thanks for the info


----------



## brut300mag (Jul 11, 2011)

that is awesome


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK. (Jul 18, 2011)

nice collection


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jul 21, 2011)

awesome   does he need his grass cut  LOL


----------



## Full Pull (Jul 21, 2011)

Verry nice.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice collection!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 13, 2016)

A couple look very interesting.


----------



## ckent1973 (Jun 14, 2016)

very nice collection


----------

